# 3rd Annual Charlie Vantilburg Ohio River Bass Tournament- Toronto



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

NEW DATE

City of Toronto Bass Festival Presents-
*3rd Annual Charlie Vantilburg Ohio River Bass Tournament *
Hosted By: Driftwood Marina & Smokehouse
North River Avenue, Toronto, Ohio
*Saturday, August 1st
7AM to 3PM*


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

*NEW DATE*
August 1st

*3rd Annual Charlie Vantilburg Ohio River Bass Tournament *
Hosted By: Driftwood Marina & Smokehouse
North River Avenue, Toronto, Ohio
*Saturday, July 11, 2015*
*7AM to 3PM*
Restaurant opens at 5:30AM
Entry Fee (80% Payout)
*Pre-Entry: $50.00 per boat 
Day of tournament: $60.00 per boat *
$5.00 big bass pot (100% Payout)

Prizes
1st place- $20 x number of boats ($1,000 based on field of 50 boats)
2nd place- $12 x number of boats ($600 based on field of 50 boats)
3rd place- $6 x number of boats ($300 based on field of 50 boats)
4th place- $4 x number of boats ($200 based on field of 50 boats)
5th place- $3 x number of boats ($150 based on field of 50 boats)

Registration Information Contact:
*Lance Wargo 
740-346-6758 or 740-537-2413*[/QUOTE]


----------



## joeandthetomcats (Sep 21, 2012)

*NEW DATE- OPEN OHIO RIVER-SATURDAY AUGUST 1st * 

Saturday August 1st 

*3rd Annual Charlie Vantilburg Ohio River Bass Tournament *
Hosted By/Launch from: Driftwood Marina & Smokehouse
North River Avenue, Toronto, Ohio
*Saturday, August 1 2015*
*7AM to 3PM*
Restaurant opens at 5:30AM
Entry Fee (80% Payout)
*Pre-Entry: $50.00 per boat 
Day of tournament: $60.00 per boat *
$5.00 big bass pot (100% Payout)

Prizes
1st place- $20 x number of boats ($1,000 based on field of 50 boats)
2nd place- $12 x number of boats ($600 based on field of 50 boats)
3rd place- $6 x number of boats ($300 based on field of 50 boats)
4th place- $4 x number of boats ($200 based on field of 50 boats)
5th place- $3 x number of boats ($150 based on field of 50 boats)

Registration Information Contact:
*Lance Wargo 
740-346-6758 or 740-537-2413*[/QUOTE]


----------

